# The Day's when Storm's were Storm's!



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

How many of you remember this?

Walking to school up hill both ways, through waist deep snow , wind that would knock you over, and bitter cold days!

http://www.hurricanes-blizzards-noreasters.com/78blizzard.html

This was a historical storm of which we have never seen the likes since! (29 years ago)

I can remember the total polarization of the region for nearly one week!

I don't think if we had a storm like that now we would be as polarized .
Today it seems like everyone has 4x4 trucks and many with plows, not like 30 years ago, few had 4x4's and only a small percentages had plows.

We as snow lovers enjoy a good storm, and this storm was one of good and bad memories, Good because of the storm bringing people together to overcome the storms wraith, and bad for those who we lost during the storm.

Anyone have any photos of the Great Blizzard of '78 or links to stories from newspapers? Love to re-live through photos and news clippings.

Jay


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

i remember that storm all to well my brother was born on feb. 6 1978 and it took my parents 4 hours to get to the hospital which was normally a 20 minute drive. we lived on long island at the time of that storm. i had a paper route and remember having to deliver papers well my next door neighbor got their paper and the rest went into the dumpster and i called it a day. one could only hope for another of those.


----------

